# Neue Regelung im Bootsführerschein?



## Klapps kallikay (4. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leutz!
Hab da mal eine frage bezüglich des bootsführerscheins.und zwar ist mir zu ohren gekommen,das sich bald das recht in europa zugunsten der angler ändert,und man dann nicht mehr nur mit 6 PS an der küste rumdümpeln muss,sondern dann kann man bis 25 PS fahren.
was dann auch endlich spass macht,ganz zu schweigen von der sicherheit(wetterwechsel mit aufkommender rauher see und strömung).
Ich hab mich zwar schon zum führerschein angemeldet,würde es dann aber lassen wenn ich wüßte ob da etwas dran ist.
Hat da jemand etwas drüber gehört oder gelesen?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neue Regelung im Bootsführerschein?*

Moin, 
also ich hab da noch nichts von gehört und kann es mir in Deutschland ehrlich gesagt auch nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neue Regelung im Bootsführerschein?*



> und kann es mir in Deutschland ehrlich gesagt auch nicht vorstellen.


 :q  :q  :q 
Da gehts mir wie Jörg.


----------



## angeltreff (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neue Regelung im Bootsführerschein?*

Ich glaube auch, dass die regulierungswütigen Deutschen eher vor dem europäischen Menschengerichtshof klagen, als so eine Regelung umzusetzen. 

 Ich persönlich finde zwar die Fischereiprüfungen entbehrlich, nicht aber die Ausbildung und Prüfung für einen Bootsschein See. Dafür sollte man ein paar Dinge mehr wissen, als nur "wo ist der Gashebel".


----------



## Pete (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neue Regelung im Bootsführerschein?*

tja, man kann das auch von einer andern seite betrachten, olaf....gerade dort, wo es eng werden kann, nämlich auf unseren binnengewässern, wäre eine schulung in richtung wasserfahrschule dringend notwendig....andererseits sollte sich die see-ausbildung vor allem mit fragen der sicherheit sowie dem entwickeln des urteilsvermögens in kritischen situationen beschäftigen...


----------



## MxkxFxsh (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neue Regelung im Bootsführerschein?*

Und komischt ist es doch, das andere Länder sagen, wer einen Führerschein hat und nen Auto mit reichlich PS fahren kann, der kann auch nen Boot auf dem Wasser bewegen.
Klasse Regelung finde ich. Und die Bootsindustrie freut sich, denn es wird richtig Umsatz gemacht und Arbeitsplätze werden erhalten.
Warum geht das nicht in old Germany ??


----------



## C.K. (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neue Regelung im Bootsführerschein?*

Ich bin nicht für die Abschaffung des Führerscheins. Ich war einmal in Holland, was da teilweise auf den Grachten usw. abgeht, hat mich in meiner Meinung nur bestärkt.

Da wurde gefahren nach dem Motto:
Platz da, jetzt komme ich, egal ob ich Vorfahrt habe oder nicht!
Mit Sicherheit kamen diese Gefährdungen durch Unwissenheit zustande, nicht mal aus Vorsatz.


----------



## skipandi (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neue Regelung im Bootsführerschein?*

Sportbootführerschein See 
Grundlage: Sportbootführerscheinverordnung See 
Amtlich vorgeschrieben auf allen Seeschiffahrtsstraßen innerhalb der Seeschiffahrtsstraßenordnung. Vorgeschrieben für alle Führer von Sportbooten, die mit einer Antriebsmaschine von mehr als 3,68 kW (5 PS) ausgestattet sind. Keine Begrenzung hinsichtlich Länge und Leistung. Das Sportboot darf nicht gewerblich nur zu Sport- oder Erholungszwecken genutzt werden. Voraussetzungen für den Erwerb (Auszug): 16 Jahre alt; ausreichendes Sehvermögen (ggf. mit Sehhilfe); Farbunterscheidungsvermögen; Geeignetheit; Vorlage eines Kfz-Führerscheines / Führungszeugnisses; Einverständniserklärung der Erziehungsberechtigten für Minderjährige. Prüfungen werden von Prüfungsausschüssen des Deutschen Motoryachtverbandes (DMYV) und des Deutschen Segler-Verbandes (DSV) abgenommen.
Info: Deutscher Motoryachtverband e.V. 

Was anderes habe ich nicht finden können.Also alles beim Alten.


----------



## hoeli (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neue Regelung im Bootsführerschein?*

Währe schön, das mal zu ändern !!!!#6

 Hatte mal ein Gespräch mit einem Ausbilder...........

 Da konnte man einen See Schein auf dem Kanal erwerben|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:.

 Was für ein SCHWACHSINN....

 Grüsse

 Höli

 PS: Die Regeln sind wichtig, aber Praxis muss auch sein !! ( Wellen......)


----------



## haukep (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neue Regelung im Bootsführerschein?*

Wäre eine Angenehme Änderung, aber da glaube ich auch noch nicht recht dran...


----------



## Hippi (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neue Regelung im Bootsführerschein?*

Moin erstmal,

mir ist zu Ohren gekommen, dass der Führerschein EU - weit angeglichen werden soll. Heist so viel wie: auch in Holland, Dänemark, usw. brauch ich dann einen Führerschein.
Richtig so !!! Habe meinen gerade erst gemacht und denke, dass er unentbehrlich ist.


----------



## Albatros (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neue Regelung im Bootsführerschein?*

das sich beim Führerschein was ändern soll, davon habe ich auch noch nichts gehört


----------



## haukep (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neue Regelung im Bootsführerschein?*

Naja, logisch ist das schon, wo ja auch der KFZ-F. EU weit gilt...


----------



## Klapps kallikay (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neue Regelung im Bootsführerschein?*

ich denke ja auch das deutschland sich nicht daran beteiligen wird,falls die EU das recht ändert,aber der führerschein aus croatien soll ab 2007 auch in deutschland gelten was er heute noch nicht tut.
ich bin ja auch für eine führerschein-prüfung,doch nicht so,mit auswendig lernen anstatt wie beim autolappen mit ankreuzen.das steht doch in keinem verhältnis.wahrscheinlich denken die nördlicheren länder da ähnlich wie ich.
jemand der ein auto mit 40 PS fahren darf kann auch ein auto mit 500 PS fahren wo ist der unterschied?wiso darf ich also auf der viel befahrender elbe(300 meter frachter kreuzen deinen weg)ein 5 ps boot ohne führerschein fahren und bei 6PS brau ich schon
den lappen.das können nur deutsch beamte ausgeheckt haben.


----------



## Timmy (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neue Regelung im Bootsführerschein?*



			
				Klapps kallikay schrieb:
			
		

> jemand der ein auto mit 40 PS fahren darf kann auch ein auto mit 500 PS fahren wo ist der unterschied?wiso darf ich also auf der viel befahrender elbe(300 meter frachter kreuzen deinen weg)ein 5 ps boot ohne führerschein fahren und bei 6PS brau ich schon
> den lappen.das können nur deutsch beamte ausgeheckt haben.


 
 Das hab ich auch nie verstanden.
 Selbstvertändlich ist eine gute, möglichst praxisnahe Ausbildung wünschenswert.
 Jedoch kann ich so mancher Gefahrensituation mit 15 PS wesentlich besser begegnen, als mit 4 PS!


----------



## dorschjoe (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neue Regelung im Bootsführerschein?*

Ich habe gehört das bald bis 10 Ps ohne Führerschein gefahren werden darf.
Hat mir mein Ausbilder erzählt,habe gerade See und Binnen bestanden.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neue Regelung im Bootsführerschein?*

Warum man 4 Ps fahren darf und 5 nicht, weiß ich auch nicht! Ich fänds besser, wenn ohne Schein nur gerudert werden dürfte.

Es fällt in der gesamten Diskussion auf, dass Leute eigentlich erst dann, wenn sie den Schein gemacht haben, seine Bedeutung wirklich erkennen. Er ist unverzichtbar.
Das z.B. ein FS See auf dem Kanal gemacht werden kann, ist absolut in Ordnung und
widerspricht nicht seiner Notwendigkeit. Der FS See unterscheidet sich vom Binnen eigentlich nur durch unterschiedliche Kennzeichnungen von Wasserstraßén, einige kleinere Vorschriften und der Navigation. Das alles ist theoretisch. Das die Fragen richtig beantwortet werden müssen, hat seinen Grund. Ich finde es besser, als die Ankreutzerei. Das werden Kreuzchenbilder gelernt ohne wirklich etwas zu begreifen.
Die Fahrerei muß man in der Praxis erlernen - und ist die absolut geringste Problematik. Leider wird gerade das immer wieder als besonders wichtig angesehen - kommt aber von selbst.

Hier liegt ja auch die größte Selbstgefährdung! Wenn dann die Herren Gelegenheitskipper irgendwo im führerscheinlosen Paradies ankommen, wird die Inbetriebnahme des Bootes, das Ablassen des Gashebels auf den Tisch und vielleicht noch ein Anlegenmanöver ohne den Steg zu zerlegen schon als "praxistauglich" gesehen. 
Der Betrieb eines GPS im Spielmodus zu Hause und die Unfallfreie Navigation auf dem Sofa sind dann offenbar ausreichend.
Wie ein GPS dann bei Nebel in Schären mit Untiefen usw. eventuell helfen kann, wenn man keine geraden Linien mehr fahren kann, wird dann hoffentlich noch gerade bei höchster Angst gelernt. Was aber kaum noch gemand kennt: Wie fahre ich mit dem Kompaß? Denn diese kleinen Elektronikwunder fallen leider immer dann aus, wenns absolut unmöglich ist!

Wer als Meeresangler wirklich auf eigenen Booten fahren will oder häufig chartern möchte, sollte diese kurze Zeit und das Geld investieren. *Es hilft überleben*
Das das schon mal ohne gelungen ist, bedeutet garnichts!


----------



## Hippi (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neue Regelung im Bootsführerschein?*

Recht haste!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Habe am 18.12.04 meine Prüfung bestanden und bin am 27.12. gleich raus, Testfahrt von Burgstaaken aus. Ich behaupte mal, ohne Führerschein hätte ich Probleme bekommen. Diesiges Wetter, und am Anfang ganz schön flach um einen herum. Die nächste Tonne des Fahrwassers konnte man erahnen...
Kenne sonst nur Norge, da fährt man los und hat gleich mind. 20m unterm Kiel.


----------



## Klapps kallikay (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neue Regelung im Bootsführerschein?*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Warum man 4 Ps fahren darf und 5 nicht, weiß ich auch nicht! Ich fänds besser, wenn ohne Schein nur gerudert werden dürfte.
> 
> Es fällt in der gesamten Diskussion auf, dass Leute eigentlich erst dann, wenn sie den Schein gemacht haben, seine Bedeutung wirklich erkennen. Er ist unverzichtbar.
> Das z.B. ein FS See auf dem Kanal gemacht werden kann, ist absolut in Ordnung und
> ...





ich bin ja nicht gegen einen führerschein,bloß warum wird überall angekreuzt bloß beim boots-lappen muß ich den genauen wortlaut aufschreiben(welch ein schwachsinn).ihr könnt mir auch nicht erzählen,das dann einer kreuzchenkästen auswendig lernt.außerdem würde einem wahrscheinlich auch ein seezeichen,welches man nicht sichnicht mit namen merkt, wieder einfallen wenn er es sieht.genauso wie auf der strasse oder könnt ihr mir noch alle strassenzeichen mit richtig geschriebenen namen nennen?ich glaube kaum.
beim autolappen erlerne ich die meisten sachen so oder so beim fahren und nicht beim stupidem lernen aus irgendwelchen büchern,oder wie ist es mit der lehre/ausbildung?wenn ich meine gesellenprüfung bestanden habe kann ich ja auch nicht gleich alles was bei mir im betrieb gefordert ist oder?nein dann wird man erst einmal vom gesellen angelernt.genauso sollte es auch mit den lappen passieren.übrigens in GB und France braucht sich nur einer mit lappen daneben setzen und ich darf dann üben.die nenne ich mündige bürger.


----------



## Klaus S. (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neue Regelung im Bootsführerschein?*



			
				Meeresangler-Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> also ich hab da noch nichts von gehört und kann es mir in Deutschland ehrlich gesagt auch nicht vorstellen.


 

Das gibt es schon seit einigerzeit in Brandenburg (Havel und paar andere Gewässer). Dort kann man ein Boot chartern und muß ein "Charterschein" machen der etwa 4 Stunden dauert. Man darf dann in den Gewässern mit Booten bis 15 Metern fahren. Das soll wohl Bundesweit ausgebaut werden.

guckst du hier....
http://www.brandenburg.de/sixcms/detail.php?id=140141

mfg
Klaus S.


----------



## Todd (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neue Regelung im Bootsführerschein?*

@ Andreas
Hat Dein Ausbilder denn gesagt,wann das passieren soll ? Noch in diesem Jahr oder irgendwann in ferner Zukunft ? Will mir nämlich bald einen führerscheinfreien Motor zulegen und da wäre das schon interessant.

Gruß,Thorsten


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neue Regelung im Bootsführerschein?*

Moin Klaus,
das as du da schreibst gibt es hier auf den Schweriner Seen auch. Das hat aber nichts mit einem Bootsführerschein zu tun. Das ist eine Urlaubergenehmigung ähnlich wie sie auch beim Angelschein kommen wird.


----------



## bootsangler-b (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neue Regelung im Bootsführerschein?*

hei,

ich bin gegen jegliche bevormundung. deshalb spreche ich mich auch gegen die generelle pflicht, denn bootsführerschein -see erwerben zu müssen, aus. es is richtig, dass die see gefährlich ist und man einen fehler selten zweimal machen kann.  und viele von euch, ich inbegriffen, waren schon mal in einer sehr brenzligen situation. es liegt doch in der verantwortung eines jeden selbst, dass er sich kümmert, wieder heil an land kommen zu können. wer von euch, die in norwegen boote über 5 ps fahren, hat denn den seeschein? würde hier nicht ein schrei durchs board gehen, wenn die norweger plötzlich auch den schein verlangen würden?
ich finde, dass den seeschein der machen soll, der ständig mit leuten, also gewerblich, unterwegs ist oder ein boot über eine bestimmte länge hinaus führt.
hier auf der ostsee fahre ich doch nicht anders als im norden... einige zusätzliche ps mehr haben zu dürfen, um bei aufkommendem wind sicherer heim zu kommen, würde ich mir da schon wünschen.

bernd


----------



## mefohunter84 (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neue Regelung im Bootsführerschein?*

@ Dolfin
ohne deine Aussagen ins lächerliche ziehen zu wollen, denn dazu sind sie viel zu wahr, kann ich dir in der sache mit dem GPS im Nebel nicht recht geben. Wenn du starken Nebel hast und den kann`s auf See durchaus geben ( übrigens auch auf dem Land ( grins )), dann funktioniert das GPS überhaupt nicht. Der Grund dürfte so klar wie logisch sein. Zur Navigierung benötigt es mindestens drei Satiliten. Und dieser Emfpang und das weis ich aus der Praxis, ist dann nicht mehr gegeben. Was die Wichtigkeit über den Umgang mit einem Kompass und ner (See-) karte anbelangt, dürfte es wohl keine zwei Meinungen geben. Denn warum wird es, trotz aller Technik, auch noch heute in den Armeen geleert?!


----------



## Klaus S. (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neue Regelung im Bootsführerschein?*



			
				Meeresangler-Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Klaus,
> das as du da schreibst gibt es hier auf den Schweriner Seen auch. Das hat aber nichts mit einem Bootsführerschein zu tun. Das ist eine Urlaubergenehmigung ähnlich wie sie auch beim Angelschein kommen wird.


 
Hi Jörg,
das wußte ich nicht das es das auch schon bei Euch gibt. Ich komme ja ursprünglich aus Mölln und da gibt (gab) es das nicht. Ich wurde mal auf den Ratzeburger See mit einen 6 PS-Motor (der angeblich nur 5 PS an der Schraube haben sollte) erwischt und mußte 400 DM Strafe zahlen weil es "Fahren ohne Führerschein" war *grrrr*. Den Verkäufer vom Motor hab ich das Teil bald um die Ohren geschlagen da er mir ja nunmal eine falsche Info gegeben hat. Er sagte dann ich soll mal versuchen eine Sondergenehmigung für Turis zu bekommen aber die gibt es für Ratzeburg (und Mölln) nicht. Hab dann den Motor wieder verkauft und mir ein 4,5 PS Motor zugelegt.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Jan77 (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neue Regelung im Bootsführerschein?*

@Mefohunter84:

nichts anderes hat Dolfin doch gesagt. Ich fahre seit ich den Führerschein habe und auch davor immer mit Seekarte und Kompass. Ein GPS habe ich mir aufgrund anderer Ausgaben (Ruten und Rollen) noch nicht zusammensparen können. 

Gelernt habe ich das beim Bootsführerschein. Denn als Zivi habe ich damals keine Einweisung in das Navigieren per Kompass bekommen. Allein schon aus diesem Grund werde ich mich hinter die Führerscheinpflicht stellen. 

Allerdings würde eine Anhebung der Führerscheinfreien PS-Stärke auf etwa 8 PS Sinn machen. Damit hat man genügend Reserven auch mal beim Wetterumschwung heil an Land zu kommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neue Regelung im Bootsführerschein?*

Ich habe auch schon seit über 20 Jahren beide Scheine, frage mich aber eigetnlich warum.
Denn weder Ausbildung noch Prüfung verlangen umfassend den eigentlich wichtigen seemännischen Teil, da kommt haupütsächlich das theoretische dran.
Und wenn man mit nem kleinen Aussenboderboot geradeaus fahren kann, vorwärts wie rückwärts, ein Mann - über - Board - Manöver einigermassen hinkriegt und ein paar Knoten knüpfen kann, ist der Praxisteil bestanden.
Mein eigentliches Wissen musste ich mir, wie wohl die meisten, in der Praxis aneignen, unter Hilfe vieler "Bootskollegen", wofür ich heute noch dankbar bin.

Wenn ich beim Seeführerschein nicht beigebracht bekomme, wie ich bei welchen Bedingungen ein Boot zu bewegen habe, wenn der Aspekt Sicherheit sich im Aufzählen von Rettungsmitteln erschöpft und solange das komplizierte detushe Recht wichtiger als Seemannschaft ist, kann man sich eigetnlich Führerschein und Prüfung schenken.

Es gibt aber Gott sei Dank immer mehr Schulen (gerade an der Küste) die dies erkannt haben und auch bei der Vorbereitung geändert haben - insgesamt wohl aber immer noch zu wenig.

Auf der an anderen Seite muss man auch vom Einzelnen etwas Eigenverantwortung erwarten können. Wenn einer meint ohne grosse Kenntnisse in ner 4 - Meter - Plasteschüssel auf offener See (und vielleicht noch bei entsprechenden Windstärken) rumgurken zu müssen und dann ersäuft, nun hart gesagt könnte man es "natürliche Auslese" nennen.


----------



## Mac Gill (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neue Regelung im Bootsführerschein?*

In der Fahrschule für den Autoführerschein lernst du auch nicht wirklich Auto fahren.

Da gibt es auch keine Vorbereitung darauf von einem Perfekt-gewarteten Fahrschulwagen auf ein 500EUR Anfänngergeschenk von OPA oder Oma.

Die meisten Gefahren kann man mit der Methode des genauen Hinsehen oder auch mit Nachdenken abwehren. Dies gilt sowohl für die Seefahrt (Wetterbedingungen, etc.) als auch für die Landbewegungen.

Ich würde die Bootsführerscheinregelung in eine andere Richtung lenken -> Wenn Motor, dann immer mit Schein! oder werden bald Autos mit 45 PS auch Führerscheinfrei?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neue Regelung im Bootsführerschein?*

Würde ich MacGill eigentlich zustimmen, aber das wird wohl aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen nicht durchzusetzen sein.


----------



## Mac Gill (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neue Regelung im Bootsführerschein?*

@Thomas9904
ich kaufe ein "a" -> so viel Zeit muß sein -> Ich bin ja schliesslich der BigMäc...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neue Regelung im Bootsführerschein?*

Hab geändert, sorry))))


----------



## Fxndlxng (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neue Regelung im Bootsführerschein?*

Moin,



			
				Klapps kallikay schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin ja auch für eine führerschein-prüfung,doch nicht so,mit auswendig lernen anstatt wie beim autolappen mit ankreuzen.das steht doch in keinem verhältnis.



Ich finde es genau richtig, dass der nicht so einfach zu bekommen ist wie der Autoführerschein. Man lernt von klein auf sich im Strassenverkehr zurecht zu finden und kennt auch ohne Führerschein die Bedeutung von mind. 80% der Verkehrszeichen. Weil man sie schon millionen Male gesehen hat. Das verhält sich auf dem Meer ganz anders. Ich wette die meisten kennen so gut wie überhaupt keine Sichtzeichen auf dem Wasser. Von Leucht- und Akustischen Signalen garnicht zu reden.



			
				Klapps kallikay schrieb:
			
		

> jemand der ein auto mit 40 PS fahren darf kann auch ein auto mit 500 PS fahren wo ist der unterschied?



Der Unterschied liegt z.B. da, dass ich nicht mal eben kurz rechts ranfahren und nach dem weg fragen kann. Das ich bei Nebel plötzlich vorne von hinten nicht mehr unterscheiden kann (keine Fahrbahnmarkierung, Strassenschilder, Ortsschilder...). Das ich in völlig anderem Maße den Umweltbedingungen ausgesetzt bin und das meine Mitfahrer vollkommen abhängig von ir und meiner Einschätzung sind.    ...etc. etc...



			
				Klapps kallikay schrieb:
			
		

> wiso darf ich also auf der viel befahrender elbe(300 meter frachter kreuzen deinen weg)ein 5 ps boot ohne führerschein fahren und bei 6PS brau ich schonden lappen.



das allerdings kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## bootsangler-b (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neue Regelung im Bootsführerschein?*

@Mac Gill: der vergleich zwischen verkehr auf dem wasser und dem auf dem land hinkt etwas. wenn du auf der straße mit einem gerät aus metall (auto) unterwegs bist, dazu mit der entsprechenden geschwindigkeit, steuerst du eine potentielle "waffe"  .
bei der verkehrsdichte und der riesenfußgängerzahl bist du eine potentielle gefährdung, die, um schlimmes zu vermeiden, geschult werden muss.
in der wüste (vergleich mit ostsee) brauchst du keinen führerschein. da kannst du dich nur selbst umbringen, wenn du gegen einen kaktus oder einen stein brummst. 
in norwegen fahren wir auch ohne schein und das mit großen motoren. wir machen uns vorher sachkundig über das zu befahrende gewässer, wissen, wie das wetter werden wird, achten darauf, rettungsmittel an bord zu haben und und und. wer kein gps hat, hat einen kompass (ich) bei und eine karte.
gut, ausnahmen gibt es überall und immer. über die will ich nicht reden, denn sonst kann man sogar den schein fürs ordnungsgemäße urinieren einführen wollen.


bernd


----------



## Tuempelteddy (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neue Regelung im Bootsführerschein?*

@mefohunter84

In Sachen GPS und Nebel habe ich andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich war Mitte Dezember bei ziemlich dichtem Nebel (Sichtweiten teilweise unter 100 m) unterwegs und hatte Null Probleme mit dem GPS. Habe die angezeigte Position an Hand von Fahrwassertonnen überprüft. Ein älteres Gerät hatte dagegen immer bei Gewitterwolken Schwierigkeiten mit dem Empfang. Es kann auch sein, dass unterschiedliche Geräte verschieden sensibel auf die Signale der Sateliten reagieren.


----------



## Todd (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neue Regelung im Bootsführerschein?*

@ Alle
Moin,moin,
hat denn inzwischen jemand verläßliche Informationen,daß die 10PS führerscheinfrei werden sollen ? Würde mich gerade jetzt interessieren,da ich mir demnächst einen führerscheinfreien Motor zulegen möchte. Wär sonst ärgerlich,wenn die Regelung in 2-3 Monaten in Kraft treten würde. Hoffe,irgendjemand hat was zuverlässiges gehört,evtl auch wann ?

Gruß,Thorsten


----------



## seaman (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neue Regelung im Bootsführerschein?*

Moin,Moin
Das mit dem Bootschein ist eine Diskusion die nie enden wird.
Ich habe Leute gesehen ohne Führerschein auf der Ostsee, die den Wetter-und Sichtbedinnungen nach ,verhalten haben und bei schlechten Bedinnungen nicht raus gefahren sind . Ich habe auch schon Nachts einen mit Führerschein begegnet (2 Meilen vor Spodsbjerg) der von Kiel nach Flensburg wollte ,ohne Licht fuhr und mich nach dem Weg fragte .
Nur wenn ich lese dass Leute mit Gps im Nebel noch nie Probleme hatten den Weg zufinden , dann frage nur was macht ihr wenn der mal ausfällt . Dann wirds kritisch und es hilft dann doch ein wenig wenn man von Navigation (was man ja im Seeschein lernt) eine kleine Ahnung Hat.


----------



## Dxlfxn (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neue Regelung im Bootsführerschein?*

Also, ich weiß auch nicht, woher die Mär kommt, das GPS bei Nebel nicht funktioniert??
Grundsätzlich geht GPS dann auch. Soweit ich weiß, werden GPS Geräte noch unter ganz anderen Bedingungen eingesetzt. Die Übertragung der Signale erfolgt per Funkwelle nicht per Lichtwelle. Dadurch, das der Horizont optisch verschwindet, läßt ja nicht die Satelliten verschwinden.
Mir gehts nur um die Auswahl seiner Waypoints. Wenn ich mich in Schärengebieten aufhalte, nutzt es mir garnichts, wenn ich den Waypoint Hafeneinfahrt habe, aber auf der geraden Linie dorthin in eine Schäre brettere.
Also: Viele Waypoints entlang der fahrbaren Strecken anlegen und auch mal etwas mit dem Kompaß üben.
Aber das Thema war ein anderes. Ich glaube nicht an die Änderung der FS Vorschriften.
Diese Charterbootsache ist doch etas ganz anderes. Da geht es nicht um PS, sondern um Boote auf Binnengewässern. Die sind zwar oft 15m lang, aber genauso schnell wie eine etwas schneller grasende Kuh. Eine ähnliche Regelung z.B. auf Gewässern mit größerem Schiffsverkehr oder auf dem Meer ist absolute Illusion.
Ich würd den Schein machen und mir dann den Motor kaufen den ich brauche!


----------



## Käptn Ahab (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neue Regelung im Bootsführerschein?*

Hallo Allerseits

Mir zeigt der große zulauf bei diesem Thema nur mal wieder,wie bescheuert die Leute sind,denn in Deutschland muß man jeden zu seinem vermeintlichen Glück(seiner eigenen SICHERHEIT)zwingen!!!!!
Klar gibt es auch Vernünftige,die sich freiwillig schlau machen und informieren würden aber die Masse würde einfach losbrettern und allerlei Unheil anrichten!!!
Und sooooo teuer ist der SBF-See ja nun auch nicht,das man hier so ein Palaver anfangen muß,denn selbst wenn die Motorisierungsgrenze auf 10 PS angehoben wird,ist ein vernünftiges Ostseetaugliches Boot damit immer noch hoffnunslos untermotorisiert!!!
Und wer die Ostsee mit der Wüste vergleicht,was andere Verkehrsteilnehmer angeht,ist noch nie in Travemünde,vor Fehmarn oder in der Kieler Förde Boot gefahren!!!


----------



## mefohunter84 (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neue Regelung im Bootsführerschein?*

@ Tuempelteddy

Ich habe auch nur meine eigene Erfahrung wiedergegeben, aber das Gerät war in der Tat schon ein älteres Modell.

Na ja. Technik gut und schön, aber sie kann auch versagen (ausfallen) und für genau diese Fälle sollte man durchaus mit den herkömmlichen Mitteln (Karte und Kompas) umgehen können.
Sicherheit geht vor!


----------



## bootsangler-b (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neue Regelung im Bootsführerschein?*



			
				Käptn Ahab schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Allerseits
> 
> Und wer die Ostsee mit der Wüste vergleicht,was andere Verkehrsteilnehmer angeht,ist noch nie in Travemünde,vor Fehmarn oder in der Kieler Förde Boot gefahren!!!



stimmt, ich fahre vom yachthafen kühlungsborn raus zum angeln.
da ich aber oft genug auf dem berliner wannsee unterwegs war (binnenschein hab ich) wo ein fußgänger trockenen fußes rüberkommt, wenn er nur von boot zu boot geht   , weiß ich schon wovon ich rede.


bernd


----------



## mibu69 (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neue Regelung im Bootsführerschein?*



			
				dorschjoe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gehört das bald bis 10 Ps ohne Führerschein gefahren werden darf.
> Hat mir mein Ausbilder erzählt,habe gerade See und Binnen bestanden.
> 
> Gruß Andreas




kannst du mir vielleicht mal die adresse von der schule geben,damit ich mich mal mit deinem lehrer kurzschließen kann.würde gerne genau wissen woher er die imformation her hat oder ob das auch nur so eine schnell gemachte aussage war wie schon bei so vielen 

MfG kay


----------



## Freelander (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neue Regelung im Bootsführerschein?*

Moin!
Kann mir einer von Euch empfehlen,wo ich meinen Bootsführerschein machen kann?
Fahre im Moment noch mit 5PS übern Teich,nicht gerade lustig bei Wellengang und Windstärke 4.
Will jetzt meinen Schein machen,weiß bloß noch nicht wo.

Gruß Marc


----------



## seaman (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Neue Regelung im Bootsführerschein?*

Moin,Moin
@Dolfin

Im Nebel hatte ich noch nie Probleme mit dem Gps , aber schon einmal unter dicken Gewitterwolken .
Seaman


----------

